

 Parsers or pipes? How do you reliably parse input? - mrspeaker
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2011/06/29/parsing-input/

======
mrspeaker
Dammit - this was supposed to be a ASK HN. I either accidentally deleted the
text before submit, or it gets stripped when there's a link. Either way, I am
Asking HN!

